# gvfs mounts for posix apps



## abishai (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello,

according mans, gvfsd should mount gio stuff under ~/.gvfs, however this folder is empty.

1. devel/gvfs compiled with fuse support
2. fuse kernel module is loaded.
3. user in operator group (to access /dev/fuse if needed)
4. `gvfsd -r` to ensure it works reveals no errors printed.
5. `gvfs-mount -a ftp://ftp.freebsd.org` mounts ftp for gio aware applications (like thunar), however I see no mounts for posix applications and no errors are printed 

What I'm missing?


----------

